# Beds are comfy!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Sweet little 'name unknown for now' has FINALLY discovered that beds are not only ok to get into, but they're pretty darned comfy! I just love this little girl. :wub: 

[attachment=54106:Aimee_LovinBed.jpg]


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I really think she is a keeper. She is just adorable maybe her name should be Cuddles.
Looks like she is so happy, :wub: if it was me I couldn't let her go.
Faith is another name I like

Lucy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG Crystal, how can you not keep that girl??? She is just PRECIOUS beyond words... :tender: 

I really think she looks like a Paige, Holly, Paisley, or Darla. Sooo huggable! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! That pictures is just so heart warming. Life is good!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 19 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794048


> OMG Crystal, how can you not keep that girl??? She is just PRECIOUS beyond words... :tender:
> 
> I really think she looks like a Paige, Holly, Paisley, or Darla. Sooo huggable! :wub:[/B]


See, I told you she looked like her name should be "PRECIOUS" yesterday. Goes to show you everyone thinks she is already Precious.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh she's so funny and quite darling!

PS. did she come with that dress or are you teaching her that clothes are ok too?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the way she turns that little head upside down and those little paws are sticking up!!!! Adorable!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That is precious. Isn't it amazing what love does? Aww, again, I can't stop crying.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, what a cutie!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: too cute! :w00t:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh My Goodness, if that isn't adorable i don't know what is. :wub: What a little sweetheart she is, i wouldn't be able to let her go. :tender:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Its gonna be really hard to give her up... shes a sweetie... :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 19 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794047


> I really think she is a keeper. She is just adorable maybe her name should be Cuddles.
> Looks like she is so happy, :wub: if it was me I couldn't let her go.
> Faith is another name I like
> 
> Lucy[/B]


Believe me...I'm doing some serious thinking. It's just not the right time. I had planned on waiting another year to make sure my store was solid before even thinking of getting a 3rd. But I don't want to kick myself later for not keeping such a precious girl.

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 19 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794048


> OMG Crystal, how can you not keep that girl??? She is just PRECIOUS beyond words... :tender:
> 
> I really think she looks like a Paige, Holly, Paisley, or Darla. Sooo huggable! :wub:[/B]


I don't know if I can't not keep her either. (lol...how's that for a double negative.) She is truly special. I'm talking Jett special. Today both my mom and I kept calling her Sophie. Sophia...but Sophie for short. I don't know why, but it just seems right. I'm still thinking.

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794053


> oh gosh she's so funny and quite darling!
> 
> PS. did she come with that dress or are you teaching her that clothes are ok too?[/B]


LOL...I gave her the dress. I can't have the girl running around the store naked! :w00t: She doesn't seem to mind wearing clothes a bit.

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 19 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794071


> Oh My Goodness, if that isn't adorable i don't know what is. :wub: What a little sweetheart she is, i wouldn't be able to let her go. :tender:[/B]


So far in the past 3 1/2 days I've had her, there have been 5 people seriously interested in her. One is a retired Dr. and his wife from Fargo, ND. They are my mom's first cousins and stopped in on the way to a wedding in Ann Arbor, MI. They want to come back here on Sunday to get her. I told them that she won't be available until after her surgery. But they want me to check with Mary Palmer to see if she would ok them and they would get her medical treatment done at home. I told them I really don't think she'll ok it, but they were persistent. They are totally in love with her. They have a Tzu at home just her size. Then Lynne (Angel's Mom) stopped in on her way to the NMR picnic, and she would love to take her too. Her concern is how Angel will be with her. But little Miss No Name worked her magic on Lynne too.

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 19 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794077


> aww... Its gonna be really hard to give her up... shes a sweetie... :wub:[/B]


I think it's going to be one of the hardest things I've had to do in a very long time.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, she is adorable. I don't know if I could let her go either. What a cutie.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL - She is just dang adorable!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 19 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794102


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 19 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794047





> I really think she is a keeper. She is just adorable maybe her name should be Cuddles.
> Looks like she is so happy, :wub: if it was me I couldn't let her go.
> Faith is another name I like
> 
> Lucy[/B]


Believe me...I'm doing some serious thinking. It's just not the right time. I had planned on waiting another year to make sure my store was solid before even thinking of getting a 3rd. But I don't want to kick myself later for not keeping such a precious girl.

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 19 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794048


> OMG Crystal, how can you not keep that girl??? She is just PRECIOUS beyond words... :tender:
> 
> I really think she looks like a Paige, Holly, Paisley, or Darla. Sooo huggable! :wub:[/B]


I don't know if I can't not keep her either. (lol...how's that for a double negative.) She is truly special. I'm talking Jett special. Today both my mom and I kept calling her Sophie. Sophia...but Sophie for short. I don't know why, but it just seems right. I'm still thinking.

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794053


> oh gosh she's so funny and quite darling!
> 
> PS. did she come with that dress or are you teaching her that clothes are ok too?[/B]


LOL...I gave her the dress. I can't have the girl running around the store naked! :w00t: She doesn't seem to mind wearing clothes a bit.

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 19 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794071


> Oh My Goodness, if that isn't adorable i don't know what is. :wub: What a little sweetheart she is, i wouldn't be able to let her go. :tender:[/B]


So far in the past 3 1/2 days I've had her, there have been 5 people seriously interested in her. One is a retired Dr. and his wife from Fargo, ND. They are my mom's first cousins and stopped in on the way to a wedding in Ann Arbor, MI. They want to come back here on Sunday to get her. I told them that she won't be available until after her surgery. But they want me to check with Mary Palmer to see if she would ok them and they would get her medical treatment done at home. I told them I really don't think she'll ok it, but they were persistent. They are totally in love with her. They have a Tzu at home just her size. Then Lynne (Angel's Mom) stopped in on her way to the NMR picnic, and she would love to take her too. Her concern is how Angel will be with her. But little Miss No Name worked her magic on Lynne too.

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 19 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794077


> aww... Its gonna be really hard to give her up... shes a sweetie... :wub:[/B]


I think it's going to be one of the hardest things I've had to do in a very long time. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ummmm . . . Crystal . . . I don't know how to tell you this but you're saying the same things I did oh, back in early April, and then next thing you know, I'm emailing Mary Palmer and telling her to take Tessa off the website, that I'm keeping her!

 

Anyway, she's a sweetie. Sophie seems to fit her pictures - whatever you decide to do, she'll be in a much better situation than where she was before. Thank you for doing this!

Maggie, Sweetness and of course Tessa


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 19 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794121


> Ummmm . . . Crystal . . . I don't know how to tell you this but you're saying the same things I did oh, back in early April, and then next thing you know, I'm emailing Mary Palmer and telling her to take Tessa off the website, that I'm keeping her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...yeah I know. If she and Zoe really clicked, then it would be a done deal. So far Zoe's not too impressed.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Crystal...
Crystal...
Crystal...

Do we need to have a chat??

<span style="font-family:Impact">ALL</span> fosters are special. I will totally agree that some are more special than others, but remember this: if you fail fostering and adopt this little dreamboat Annie, you will have helped ONE dog. If you hold it together and offer her a path to another loving home, you will be available to help another deserving foster in the future. Another dog who will ALSO wiggle his/her way into your heart.

Tom and I STILL talk about specific fosters who would've been a wonderful addition to our home, but by letting them go, we've been able to foster 14 so far.

Having said all that, you *know *I'll still be proud of you even if you do adopt little Miss She-Who-Will-Be-Named-Soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG she is turning inside out she is so comfy and happy. I don't want to tell you what to do Crystal and I certainly don't want Zoe to be unhappy BUT sometimes things just present themselves to us before we have planned them. You know the saying "Life is what happens when we are making other plans"? I think little no name is your other plan. Just my two cents. Sophia is a very pretty name. That was Dixie's mother's name.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 19 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794131


> Crystal...
> Crystal...
> Crystal...
> 
> ...


LOL...I knew I could count on Becky to be the voice of reason. :blush: I wonder how many times something like this could happen. Where someone comes into the store wanting to surrender their dog. :huh:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that girl is adorable. :wub: She looks so comfy and I know she's happy. :wub: 
That should make you fee so good that she's already that well adjusted. Way to go Crystal!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart. 

I don't know, sometimes life plans things for you . Hard choice, my friend says don't wait until things are perfect to do something...because it will never happen.

Zoe is not quite herself now so maybe you can wait a while to see how they get along, when Zoe is better.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww that picture is precious! Gosh, I just love her! :wub: :wub: If only I can have another....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhhh, little Miss No-Name is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. Her hair is so soft. You can tell from watching her when she's being held that she will love being cuddled.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL...I knew I could count on Becky to be the voice of reason. :blush: I wonder how many times something like this could happen. Where someone comes into the store wanting to surrender their dog. :huh:
[/QUOTE]

*Reason? Reason? Remember the song "What's love got to do with it?" Just insert "reason" and sing!! This couldn't be more meant for you. *


----------

